# جمع جزيرة والكلمات على وزن فَعيلة



## The Virgin

أهلا وسهلا بأعضاء المنتدي الكرام

لدي استفسار بخصوص جمع كلمة جزيرة: هل يجوز أن تجمع (جزر) أم أن الجمع الصحيح هو فقط (جزائر)؟
أما عن مصدر المعلومة فقد وجدت الكلمة الأولى في قاموس المعاني الموجود على شبكة الإنترنت، غير أن "معجم الأغلاط اللغوية المعاصرة" للدكتور "محمد العناني" يؤكد خطأ هذا الجمع.

أرجو الإفادة، مع خالص الشكر.


----------



## I.K.S.

إذا كان قصدك أن الدكتور يؤكد خطأ الجمع في صيغة جزر فهذا صحيح 
 تجمع كلمة جزيرة قياسيا على وزن فعائل أي جزائر ( جمع كثرة) وهو صيغة من صيغ منتهى الجموع
أما جزر فهو جمع مفرد جزور بفتح الجيم و هي الإبل


----------



## Xence

سلام

قضية الصحيح والخطأ في النحو ليست مطلقة ، كما قد يتصوره البعض ، لأن اللغة كائن يتطور ويتغير ويتكيف ويتأقلم مع مرور العصور .. ثم إن هنالك مسألة التجاذب بين القاعدة والاستعمال .. فالقواعد التي يضعها النحاة ما هي في الأخير سوى نمذجة لاستعمالات سابقة ، يتم وضعها في أطر معينة بغية عقلنة اللغة المتداولة في لحظة ما من التاريخ .. لذلك ، لما رأى النحاة الأقدمون أن الكثير من العرب تَجمَع ما وزنه *فَعِيلة *على *فعائل *(_قبيلة - قبائل ، نتيجة - نتائج ، فريضة - فرائض _، إلخ) تراءى لهم أن يَجمَعوا *جزيرة *على *جزائر *.. وكان هذا الاستخدام فعلا سائدا طيلة قرون من الزمن ، وهو موثق بلا شك .. لكن اللغة والنحو ليسا عِلميْن دقيقين ، وما أكثر الحالات الشاذة عن القواعد في العديد من اللغات .. ثم إن المشكلة هنا لا تقتصر فقط على الشذوذ النحوي ، بل تتعداه إلى التجانس اللفظي وتعدد المعاني .. فكلمة *جزائر *قد تكون جمعا لكلمة *جزيرة *كما قد تكون جمعا لكلمة *جَزور *(وهناك شواهد عديدة في الأدب القديم) ، ناهيك عن إطلاقها بالتعريف على اسم علم ، وهو بلد *الجزائر*.* ا*

وبالتالي ، حتى لو سلّمنا أن بطرس البستاني قد أخطأ حينما أورد لفظة *جزر *كجمع لكلمة *جزيرة *في معجمه "محيط المحيط" ، فهو يكون قد رفع عنا اللبس المحتمل المذكور أعلاه ، ووضع لنا استعمالا جديدا صار شائعا في عصرنا ، لامانع من تبنّيه كنموذج (حتى وإن شذ عن القاعدة القديمة) ، فنجمَع *جزيرة *على *جزر *كما نجمع *طريقة *على *طُرق *كحالات شاذة عن القاعدة الكلاسيكية المعروفة. ا​


----------



## barkoosh

وهكذا لا نجمع "سفينة" على "سفائن" بل "سُفُن" ولا نضطر إلى الاكتفاء بالجمعين "صحائف" و"مدائن" لـ"صحيفة" و"مدينة" بل نستخدم "صُحُف" و"مُدُن".


----------



## saharmalu

صح الكلام

قضية الصحيح والخطأ في النحو ليست مطلقة ، كما قد يتصوره البعض ، لأن اللغة كائن يتطور ويتغير ويتكيف ويتأقلم مع مرور العصور .. ثم إن هنالك مسألة التجاذب بين القاعدة والاستعمال .. فالقواعد التي يضعها النحاة ما هي في الأخير سوى نمذجة لاستعمالات سابقة ، يتم وضعها في أطر معينة بغية عقلنة اللغة المتداولة في لحظة ما من التاريخ .. لذلك ، لما رأى النحاة الأقدمون أن الكثير من العرب تَجمَع ما وزنه *فَعِيلة *على *فعائل *(_قبيلة - قبائل ، نتيجة - نتائج ، فريضة - فرائض _، إلخ) تراءى لهم أن يَجمَعوا *جزيرة *على *جزائر *.. وكان هذا الاستخدام فعلا سائدا طيلة قرون من الزمن ، وهو موثق بلا شك .. لكن اللغة والنحو ليسا عِلميْن دقيقين ، وما أكثر الحالات الشاذة عن القواعد في العديد من اللغات .. ثم إن المشكلة هنا لا تقتصر فقط على الشذوذ النحوي ، بل تتعداه إلى التجانس اللفظي وتعدد المعاني .. فكلمة *جزائر *قد تكون جمعا لكلمة *جزيرة *كما قد تكون جمعا لكلمة *جَزور *(وهناك شواهد عديدة في الأدب القديم) ، ناهيك عن إطلاقها بالتعريف على اسم علم ، وهو بلد *الجزائر*.


----------

